# angeln in cairns australien



## blackmarlin.au (10. Dezember 2012)

hallo freunde ich lebe in cairns , und würde gerne wissen ob es noch andere gib die hier wohnen, oder hier in zukunft urlaub machen wollen.würde mich freuen, mit euch dann ein wenig fischen zu gehen oder einfach nur erfahrungen aus zu tauschen .


----------



## fugs (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in cairns australien*

Hallo Blackmarlin
Werde möglicherweise im Mai in Cairns sein, sollte mir mein Chef den (Unbezahlten)Urlaub gönnen. Ich fische mit der Fliege und vieleicht lässt es sich ja dann mal einrichten zusammen los zu ziehen um die Salzwasserraüber zu ärgern...
Grüsse aus Zürich
Zoran


----------



## blackmarlin.au (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: angeln in cairns australien*

na gerne auch wenn fliegen fischen nicht mein ding ist , aber gerne koenne wir zusammen auf die pirsch gehen dann bade ich halt was meine wobbler lach. meld dich doch einfach wenn du weiss wann wie und wo 

marco


----------



## Gurken-Stolli (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: angeln in cairns australien*

Hallo blackmarlin,

es ist zwar schon was länger her, dass du geschrieben hast, wollte dennoch mal fragen ob das noch aktuell ist, dass du in Cairns lebst?

Ich bin im Mai mit meiner Frau in Cairns und könnte mich bestimmt mal nen halben Tag davon machen.

Ne Reiserute und ein paar Wobbler/Popper/Blinker etc. bring ich auf jeden Fall mit.


----------

